# Installing a Double Sink ?



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

first, does that T fitting have a baffle to direct flow down? You must use directional fittings in this setup.

secondly, can't really tell from the picture but the trap arm needs to be sloped down away from the trap at least 1/4" per ft, but total drop cannot be more than the diameter of the pipe.

third, I see it bends around the back and to the right. How far does that go? Where is the vent?


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh dear. That tee should be on the right side sink compartment. 90 from the left side should drain into it, and the p-trap directly below the tee. Shorten the pipe in the wall up so it aims close to the relocated p-trap. Wish I knew how to post a link or draw a picture of how you're really supposed to install a double sink. Maybe google "continuous waste".


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

you are talking about doing it like this (1st picture)? Although that is the most common way to do it, there is no violation in draining from the center as long as the right fittings are used (2nd picture).


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Chuck0o0 said:


> Having trouble installing a double sink and can’t figure out what I’m doing wrong. The sinks are different heights one is about 4 inches shallower then the other. I’m thinking the problem is the main drain out of the back wall is too high. What is happening is when I fill one sink water comes up in the other and never drains.. Attached are the pics.
> Thank you in advance!
> Chuck


Is this all new piping, including the rough in work?
Does the trap have vent? If not, that will keep it from draining.
Your cont. waste appears ok. Just make sure that your tee is directional.


----------

